# Site with close access to beach



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

Looking for weekend site for motorhome.

Within easy reach of beach. I believe Burnham on Sea has a holiday site.

Based in Oxford so prefer top of M5 near Bristol, Dorset or somewhere on south coats.

Young grandchildren coming so looking for location about 2 hours away.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi
C&CC site at Folkstone
Right on the beach but possibly too far away ?
Oh-well i tried  






regards.....nige


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

highwayman said:


> Hi
> C&CC site at Folkstone
> Right on the beach but possibly too far away ?
> Oh-well i tried
> regards.....nige


I was in Gillingham about a month ago, Folkstone a bit further on looking for somewhere closer. Kids get bored after a couple of hours travelling.

Thanks for suggestion as we may go further afield next time.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi there if you look at the rally section on the home page you will find the details for Warren farm park, Brean sands which is Burnham on sea.
It sounds like a nice place.

Tina


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

TinaGlenn said:


> Hi there if you look at the rally section on the home page you will find the details for Warren farm park, Brean sands which is Burnham on sea.
> It sounds like a nice place.
> 
> Tina


Thanks,

That could be the one I read about somewhere.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Depending on the age of the grandchildren, you might like this place, it is a little pricey but there is a lot for the kids on site.

Mill Farm

It is not far from Minehead so still in that general area, you also have the Mendips for days out, Glastonbury, Weston-Super-Mare and Cheddar Gorge all within a short drive.

We have stayed there in the past several times and our kids loved it, our son practically lived in the pools or on the boating lake 

Tina


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

The Camping & Caravanning Club has a site at Normans Bay, Pevensey. The beach is just across the road. 

regards

Drew


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

TinaGlenn said:


> Depending on the age of the grandchildren, you might like this place, it is a little pricey but there is a lot for the kids on site.
> 
> Mill Farm
> 
> ...


Looks great!

I'm sure many will know that when it comes top spoiling the grandchildren you don't think about the cost.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

if you go into the campsite database and use the search filters at the bottom to enter beach as attraction nearby and choose country of UK there are 44 matches


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> if you go into the campsite database and use the search filters at the bottom to enter beach as attraction nearby and choose country of UK there are 44 matches


Ahhh - will give that a try - thanks


----------



## 100836 (Sep 3, 2006)

we got to pentewan sands near mevagissy, not far from truro, a bit far perhaps for a weekend but 10x times better than weston super mud

it is a scenic area and fowey and meva and some of the towns near by are lovely

its not too bad if you hack down the m5/a30

i have been there and back in an evening before now!!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

There are a few in Dorset such as East fleet or Golden Cap big commercial sites but nice enough (not holiday parks) and close beach. Durdle Door is in the data base as I put it there don't know about the others.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

*Good Beach Place*

We live near Bicester and I am writing this as we sit in the mh at Southsea on a good campsite with beach right outside. It is mainly shingle with strips of sand. Kids have been loving it. I posted a review yesterday which has all details.

Ed


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

No idea how far this is for you, but Pembrey cc site in S wales is absolutely fab. You can walk/ cycle to the sandy beach in the country park next door and the place is heaving with kids in August. Plus there is a dry ski slope and toboggan run and pony trekking in the park plus daily kids entertaintment.

We've been twice and probably will be back next year!


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I e-mailed 4 sites a few days ago with vacancy enquiries the only one that did'nt bother to reply was Mill Farm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If ypu're a CC member there's a CL near us at Climping, which is about 1/4 mile from the beach climping CL

If you can't get the link because you're not a member, PM me & I'll send details. WE are oxonians, and do the trip quite frequently in the football season, should be about 2 hours from Oxford, may be more depending on A34 / M3 junction. :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Are you in the CCC if so the Holiday site at Alverstoke Stokes Bay is ideal for kids beach is a 5 min walk away pub the same and a trip into Gosport on the bus from outside the site where you can catch a ferry to Portsmouth. No electric its on a school playing field.

Or the CCC Holiday site at Fontygary Holiday Park in South Wales would be ok as well we are at it at the moment. :lol: 

Warren Farm Brean also ideal as just across the road from the beach and plenty for kids to do there but they may be fully booked this time of year.


Jacquie


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

we stayed at Mill Farm last August Bank Holiday and hated it... didn't understand why we didn't want to be parked on the side of a hill - booked and charged for hookup but allocated to a pitch without one.... rammed full and nowhere near enough toilets and those that it did have were filthy and not cleaned regularly.... we will not go back there....

there is a site right on the beach at Weston-Super-Mare - just to the south in Uphill - not sure what it is called but do know that it is right by the golf course... there are loads more...

Good luck.
Seagull


----------



## beamer (Jun 5, 2007)

hi, the site at uphill right on top the beach,is slimbridge farm, tel no. 01934641641 very nice spot .


----------



## sarahessex (Nov 18, 2006)

Would recommend Warren Farm - we went there last year camping and will be going again on the rally in Sept . It is across the road from the beach (just a short walk through the dunes) and the site was very clean with both indoor & outdoor play areas for the children.


----------

